# Memorial Day menus



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

What are you planning to cook or bake? I thought I had my menu down, but was looking at store sale ads and had 2nd thoughts. I was just curious.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Too early for crabs corn and tomatoes, that's 07/04 food.

Guess it's grilled chicken!!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks. I needed to hear that. I decided to keep to stay close to my orginal menu and go lighter too. I'll wait to July to go overboard a bit.


----------

